# try to locate exploded view on 3.0 d21 engine



## mecheric (Aug 31, 2005)

Im working on a 1987 nissan truck d21 3.0 engine, but after i got my engine back from the machine shop ,notice pieces missing on front of engine,when the bottom timing cover is put on , there are 2 hole on the sides. 2 pieces are on the sides, toward the bottom cover . Tried looking elsewhere , but no success. Any help would be great!


----------

